# So confused!



## Layla Bunnie's Mom (May 8, 2009)

When I discovered Layla's breeder I made an appt to see her pups asap! Layla was only 6 weeks old the first time I met her! Of course I mmediately fell in love! I met both parents! But as we all know thats too early to leave Mommy! So two weeks later I went to bring her home! She is now almost 10 months old now! *love of my life* !!! She is everything to me! Well, moral of the story is that a few days ago an old friend came by to visit me, it was her first time meeting Layla! And like everyone fell right in love! She asked me to call the breeder where I got Layla Bunnie to see when she was going to have her next litter! So the next day I did and I found out awful news..........she informed me that she is no longer going to breed any more maltese because they are too expensive and right now people aren't willing to spend that much. (??????) Anyways, she is trying to find a breeder to sell her female to and told me that whom ever buys her can use her stud for free anytime.....that sounds like a puppy mills dream! :bysmilie: I am so afraid that her mom is going to get taken to a puppy mill and end up having a horrible life. I am torn. I really only wanted to have one pet, I like being able to focus all my energy on one. But I feel like I am responsible and that I need to save her Maltese Mommy! And I would in a heartbeat but my fiance didn't want a dog to begin with. He is totaly in love with Layla but said absolutely no to taking in her Mom too. I am soooooooooo sad! Should I really push the issue with him till I get my way??? Do you think she will be sold to a puppy mill???? I really hope not........


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Why don't you talk your friend into getting your babies mommy. She wanted one in the first place why not get the mother to yours. I just got a retired breeder and so has a few others on this forum. They are a delight to have. I just got mine on Wednesday, and I am already totally in love with my little Breeze. And this would be such a better and happier ending for your baby's mom. Hopefully she will have a good forever home.

Lucy


----------



## Layla Bunnie's Mom (May 8, 2009)

Congrads on your new Angel! I should ask her and see what she says! Precious (her Mommy) is really a great girl! That is a good idea! I just wish I could take so I know that she would be loved the way she deserves! :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Layla Bunnie's Mom @ Aug 2 2009, 01:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812633


> Congrads on your new Angel! I should ask her and see what she says! Precious (her Mommy) is really a great girl! That is a good idea! I just wish I could take so I know that she would be loved the way she deserves! :wub:[/B]


Well if your friend takes her and it didn't work out then maybe at that time you could get her. Or maybe if it is meant to be for you to have her then it will happen. Besides all of us have more than one furbaby and there is always enough love to go around for them all. How old is the mommy? When is she wanting to get a new home for her?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What city do you live in? You might find someone, on this forum, who could help.

More info, on the dog, is needed, in order for that. 

She sounds precious. Let us know.


----------



## Layla Bunnie's Mom (May 8, 2009)

I think Precious is about 4 years......Im not 100% sure though but I can definately find out! The breeder is near Lakeland, Fla. I'm not sure if thats local for anyone on here....... it wasn't even local for me but driving far to get my little girl was definately worth it! And if anyone is interested in her Mommy it would be a well worth trip as well! She is a sweetheart! And yes there is always enough love for all furbabies!!!! I would take her but my fiance says no .....  If anyone is interested let me know! I will answer any questions and have the tele# for the breeder! I just want her to go to a good home where she won't be used for breeding anymore!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Could you take her and foster her and find her a new forever home?
Please keep us posted.....

Welcome to SM :biggrin:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Is the breeder willing to let mom go to rescue? I'm sure Layla's mom would find a great home in no time. I have sent you a PM with information. I live close enough to Lakeland to maybe help if rescue is an option.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rescue would be ideal. If she is four, she should be retired, not sold to someone else to be bred to death. :crying:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Layla Bunnie's Mom @ Aug 2 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812626


> When I discovered Layla's breeder I made an appt to see her pups asap! Layla was only 6 weeks old the first time I met her! Of course I mmediately fell in love! I met both parents! But as we all know thats too early to leave Mommy! So two weeks later I went to bring her home! She is now almost 10 months old now! *love of my life* !!! She is everything to me! Well, moral of the story is that a few days ago an old friend came by to visit me, it was her first time meeting Layla! And like everyone fell right in love! She asked me to call the breeder where I got Layla Bunnie to see when she was going to have her next litter! So the next day I did and I found out awful news..........she informed me that she is no longer going to breed any more maltese because they are too expensive and right now people aren't willing to spend that much. (??????) Anyways, she is trying to find a breeder to sell her female to and told me that whom ever buys her can use her stud for free anytime.....that sounds like a puppy mills dream! :bysmilie: I am so afraid that her mom is going to get taken to a puppy mill and end up having a horrible life. I am torn. I really only wanted to have one pet, I like being able to focus all my energy on one. But I feel like I am responsible and that I need to save her Maltese Mommy! And I would in a heartbeat but my fiance didn't want a dog to begin with. He is totaly in love with Layla but said absolutely no to taking in her Mom too. I am soooooooooo sad! Should I really push the issue with him till I get my way??? Do you think she will be sold to a puppy mill???? I really hope not........ [/B]


It sounds like the "breeder" is NOT of the reputable kind. This "breeder" seems only to be concerned with making money, the definition of a backyard breeder. At least she is stopping, if she was responsible at all, she would spay the mom and keep her. You must be sick with the thought that you helped to perpetuate a BYB business. Sometimes despite our best efforts and research we are still duped. Thank you for trying to help your precious pup's mom. I think having your friend get her or seeing if the mom can be surrendered to rescue like some of the other people here have suggested is a wonderful idea. Maybe Northcentral Maltese Rescue can help, they are very reputable and 501 © not-for-profit rescue. The other rescue often here, AMA, is not a 501 ©, as of last time I checked, so donations are not tax deductible. I keep hoping they will obtain that status soon so I can send donations more locally. Good luck.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Layla Bunnie's Mom @ Aug 2 2009, 01:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=812639


> I think Precious is about 4 years......Im not 100% sure though but I can definately find out! The breeder is near Lakeland, Fla. I'm not sure if thats local for anyone on here....... it wasn't even local for me but driving far to get my little girl was definately worth it! And if anyone is interested in her Mommy it would be a well worth trip as well! She is a sweetheart! And yes there is always enough love for all furbabies!!!! I would take her but my fiance says no .....  If anyone is interested let me know! I will answer any questions and have the tele# for the breeder! I just want her to go to a good home where she won't be used for breeding anymore![/B]



Could you get her from the breeder and then turn her over to rescue? I am a foster mom for SCMR and I could foster her. Or if you think the breeder would turn her over to rescue she could contact us. I am in West melbourne, Fl.


----------



## Layla Bunnie's Mom (May 8, 2009)

I am heartbroken, I truly thought this lady had a big heart and just loved animals, I feel bad that I contributed to something that I am so strongly against. The only positive thing is that I have my Layla and rescued her from possibly going through the heck her mommy did................ :crying: I am going to call her tomorrow, hopefully she still has her Please Pray rayer:


----------



## Layla Bunnie's Mom (May 8, 2009)

Great news!!!!!!!!!!! I contacted the breeder again today and talked to her about Layla's Mom! I told her I was trying to find her a home where she would be a pet and not a be used for breeding anymore! Believe it or not she ecstatic! She said that she would love that more than anything and would charge only 300.00 (to get her spayed)! And when she is all healed up she will be ready to go! She was asking 500.00 If anybody is interested please let me know!!!! Because aside from all the good news there is bad as well. She told me that Layla's Mom Precious has lived in a kennel her whole life :smcry: That is awful! Now Layla's Mom is a bigger maltese but she is beautiful and such a sweetheart! Please contact me and let me know!!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess we were writing at the same time, and just pm'd you. I was wondering what happened and if you got hold of Layla's mom, I am so happy she is willing to let her go for only the spaying, hopefully someone here would love to get her. It would be nice for her to have a happy loving home. She is still young and could be such a joy to someone. Thanks for responding about her. We will keep our fingers crossed for her.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Did Layla's Mom find her Furever home yet??


----------

